# Chameleons found during raid



## FNQ_Snake (Jan 9, 2009)

*Published: *09 Jan 09 
*Source: *http://www.news.com.au

Just saw this article this morning. Interesting they found chameleons as well?

*Guns, explosives 'found in secret room'*

AAP
January 09, 2009 06:29am

A LARGE cache of weapons, explosives and a number of illegally-owned native animals were found in a raid at a home in Newcastle, New South Wales, police say.

Drug unit and special operations police allegedly found a secret room hidden behind timber panelling on the second floor of the property in Hanbury Street, Mayfield. 

"Police allege the room contained 16 rifles and shotguns, six handguns, including replicas, silencers, a crossbow, a slingshot, a large quantity of gun parts and thousands of rounds of ammunition," police said.

"On the ground level of the home, police allegedly located two more rifles, including a loaded weapon hidden under a bed. A target pistol was also seized."

National Parks and Wildlife Service  officers were called to the property after police found a 
number of animals believed to be held without relevant permits. 

The animals included bearded dragons, turtles, chameleons, water dragons and frogs. 
Elsewhere at the address police allege they found goods suspected of being stolen, including jewellery and rare coins, brand new plasma televisions, a large quantity of power tools and a motorcycle. 

"Also found was a stash of power gel explosives, detonator cord and a mortar," police said. 
"Those items have been collected for disposal by explosives experts from RAAF Williamtown."


----------



## euphorion (Jan 9, 2009)

umm, lol?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 9, 2009)

Illegally owned native animals?
Didn't realise Chameleons were native....


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 9, 2009)

mortar round, impressive.


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 9, 2009)

Man I would love chameleons


----------



## Kirby (Jan 9, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Illegally owned native animals?
> Didn't realise Chameleons were native....



native to newcastle  

lol.


----------



## falconboy (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds like they'd be lovely neighbours. :shock:


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 9, 2009)

My ex boyfriend used to have these total ****wit 'mates' who were bikers in the worst way... They had all sorts of illegal weapons and stuff, and these dogs that were fenced in so small, it was really cruel  They had reprtiles, looking back I realllly doubt they were registered.

I always wanted to report them but these guys were too scary!


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes they sound like lovely neighbours:shock:


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok, i've always been curious, what happens with reptiles that have been confiscated from an illegal collection or due to other things that warrants their removal from that owner?...
don't tell me euthanised


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 9, 2009)

Often they are given to zoos or wildlife parks, particularly if they are exotic. But sometimes euth, yes.


----------



## megrim (Jan 9, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> Ok, i've always been curious, what happens with reptiles that have been confiscated from an illegal collection or due to other things that warrants their removal from that owner?...
> don't tell me euthanised



I think a lot of customs-siezed animals go through quarentine and then go to various zoos and wildlife parks. I would assume the same for these sort of siezed animals, but I'm far from certain.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 9, 2009)

wat I don't understand is why people that want exotics and go to the risc of having them illegaly go to america, the cops there have far worse to deal with than some looser with ilegal reptiles.


Will


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 9, 2009)

fair enough. don't quite agree with euth tho, not the animals fault it's here. oh well, sounds like 1 less loser on the street, i'd own 1 illegal gun, but not that many... his name wasn't david hicks in the past was it? or it wasn't a friend of his? mmmmmmm!!! lol


----------



## bump73 (Jan 9, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> Ok, i've always been curious, what happens with reptiles that have been confiscated from an illegal collection or due to other things that warrants their removal from that owner?...
> don't tell me euthanised


 
Quite often the animals get given to licenced keepers through the ballot systemsuch as link below...
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/decc-reptile-ballot-sydney-97151

Ben


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 9, 2009)

there is a Chameleon dragon here isent there


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 9, 2009)

bump73 said:


> Quite often the animals get given to licenced keepers through the ballot systemsuch as link below...
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/decc-reptile-ballot-sydney-97151
> 
> Ben



does any1 know if there is 1 for vic as well or is it different in all states?


----------



## itbites (Jan 9, 2009)

there is none for Victoria.. that I am aware of...


----------



## fishnben (Jan 9, 2009)

I run quarantine rooms importing ornamental fish and deal with a few AQIS guys.From what ive been told most of the time exotic animals found and taken are generally euth.

Ben


----------

